# My first and probably last try



## Makoda (Jan 17, 2011)

I saw the drawings on here by others and thought they looked really good so I gave it a try. It took me like an hour and a half to draw this picture so I think i am done with that. Some things are better left to the experts, and there are definantly some on here. Anyway still had to post it. The scanner changed it a bit too, not sure how to run all this technology.

the original and then the sketch


----------



## rachelaenne (Feb 17, 2012)

I think that's really good! Certainly better than I could do, by far.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

I don't think you should give up... that's great :lol:


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I quiet like it!! Its gorgeous!

The only thing is I think that you could do a little bit more shading but other than that....

DON"T GIVE UP!


----------



## Prussian Blue (Feb 19, 2012)

Everything about this tells me you are a natural! Try relaxing your hand and letting the graphite flow softer...you have a death-grip on the pencil! Don't worry about getting everything right at the very beginning. Loose soft strokes will get you there!:thumbsup:


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I think it's very good!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Well, you couldn't have chosen a harder subject; children! Their facial porportions are not the same as an adult's, and then haveing it holding a horse's ear; man, that's hard. Is this your daughter? Anyway, if you enjoy drawing, and I think you did rather well, dont' give up after one try. That photo has a lot of nice feeling in it and that is always nice when turning it into a drawing, but it's also exceedingly difficult for a first try. Work you way up to humans and children, start with just horse heads.


----------



## Makoda (Jan 17, 2011)

well to keep fairness between my girls i had to draw another one, but that is probably the last.

Anyway prussian blue, that is kind of neat that from my picture you can tell how I hold the pencil in my hand. Your correct in what you said.

here it is:


----------



## Makoda (Jan 17, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> Well, you couldn't have chosen a harder subject; children! Their facial porportions are not the same as an adult's, and then haveing it holding a horse's ear; man, that's hard. Is this your daughter? Anyway, if you enjoy drawing, and I think you did rather well, dont' give up after one try. That photo has a lot of nice feeling in it and that is always nice when turning it into a drawing, but it's also exceedingly difficult for a first try. Work you way up to humans and children, start with just horse heads.


Yes that is my daughter, and thanks for the advice on just starting with animals I don't know anything about art really except a ceramics class in high school. But in my favor it is an upgrade from my previous stick figures. :lol:


----------



## Prussian Blue (Feb 19, 2012)

This is a great photo! Utilize the dramatic shadowing it has...it will give the subjects form and substance! Much nicer touch with the pencil....and easier on your fingers!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

That second one also has a lot of feeling in it. REally, feeling imparted is worth twice what accuracy is. Heck, look at Picasso . Anyway, they are both very challenging photos to work from and really nice results. 

Try some different mediums that allow for more variation in shading and line thickenss.
I bet your daughter's were thrilled!
I enjoy doing children and horses, too. If you like , go to http://www.horseforum.com/horse-artwork/artists-journal%3B-equines-ink-updated-bit-83176/page20/#post1348575

to see one that I did with a young girl in it. 
join our art club, we need a guy, for balance!


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr (Oct 29, 2011)

Beautiful photos of your daughters. Keep up the artwork!


----------



## Makoda (Jan 17, 2011)

well I am a liar I guess I drew another picture. Sure is fun to mess around with a little & beats watching tv.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Very good eye and overall a very well porportioned and accurate head. I like that the eye is quite a bit darker than the rest of the head. It draws the viewer there. and it's very good and shows the shape of the eyebrow ridge really nicely. I would say, in way of critisism , that it surprises me that the artist did not capture the ear with the same accuracy. But, it's close! The skull shape is very good and says "Quarter horse" to me.


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr (Oct 29, 2011)

I agree with tiny. I like the softness in this one. I would also say it is a little thick under the chin to the cheekbone. But I hope you do some more pictures for us to see.


----------



## Makoda (Jan 17, 2011)

here was the picture I just didn't add the little girl, trying to keep it simple


----------



## OurLizardsHope (Feb 19, 2012)

Don't give up! Those are really really nice!


----------



## Denim (Feb 27, 2012)

Great work!! You should do more


----------



## jrme (Feb 9, 2012)

Fine job !


----------



## Fringe (Feb 29, 2012)

I think all of those are very nice! I can see improvement with each one, too. Don't stop trying!


----------



## zeby (Mar 4, 2012)

This is amazing don't give it up!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Very nice pictures! I would certainly keep going w/it. I can't draw a straight line w/a ruler!


----------



## Hickory67 (Feb 18, 2012)

Really good work - stay with it!


----------

